# Hallo, ein neuer im Forum möchte auch planschen!!!!



## BENZO71 (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo , 
möchte mich kurz bei euch vorstellen, ich heiße Achim bin demnächst 45 und wohne in der nähe von Mannheim / Heidelberg.
Als kurze Einleitung warum ein Schwimmteich , als wir vor zehn Jahren in unser Haus eingezogen sind und es dann zum Garten anlegen kam ist ein kleiner Fischteich entstanden , der jetzt so 6 Jahre ohne Probleme und auch ohne Filter stabil läuft. 
Eigentlich ist dann die Idee gewesen irgendwann den Fischteich zu erweitern , aber wie das nun mal so ist man sieht Beiträge im TV zum Thema Schwimmteich , Berichte in Gartenzeitschriften und es fällt ein Buch in die Hand, und so langsam verabschiedet sich vom Schwimmteich .So das dann mal gewesen sein mit meinen Roman.
Nach vielen Stunden lesen im Net und vorallem hier im Forum , Kompliment was für kompetente Leute hier unterwegs sind  
Am Anfang habe ich noch nach Fischteichschema gedacht :  Loch graben, natürlich nur viel größer und viel Pflanzen ,Pumpe rein und Schwimmen ,das es nun nicht so ist habe ich schnell gelernt ,teilweise raucht mir echt der Kopf  
Jetzt bin ich aber soweit das ich ein paar Skizzen angefertigt habe wie es vieleicht gehen könnte, betonung liegt auf könnte denn der Garten wird leider nicht größer .
Vorgestellt habe ich mir das ganze in Schwerkraft und mit Luftheber zu bauen , zum Technichen habe ich mich ein bissel eingelesen aber Fragen spez. zum Luftheber kommen bestimmt noch genug  . 
Mir geht es jetzt grundsätzlich darum ob der Schwimmteich auch in unseren kleinen Garten real werden kann .Über Meinungen bin ich gespannt .
Die Skizzen halte ich selbst künstlerich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll,aber meine Talente liegen wohl woanders 
Als kurze Erklärung zum Bild, der Bambus im hinteren Bereich und linksseitig wird beseitigt , rechtseitig wird auch viel von dem Kirschlorbeer wegkommen . Erdaushub möchte ich zum Teil auf dem Gründstück verteilen , also ca 50 cm erhöhen  der Rest kommt dann halt weg.Für dieses Jahr wären dann vorarbeiten angesagt um nächstes Jahr richtig los zu legen , also ist auch noch genug Zeit um den Endplan zu erstellen falls das ganze real werden kann,  denke ich auch an eine Baudoku. 
Im voraus schon mal danke an konstruktive Vorschläge . 

mfg Achim


----------



## Rhabanus (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Achim,
ein herzliches Willkommen hier!
Warum soll ein Schwimmteich in eurem `kleinen Garten` nicht real werden können?
Skizzen hast du schon angefertigt und auch den Gartenschlauch ausgerollt - damit bist du mittendrin!
Ich hab nur den Anfang deines Beitrags nicht ganz verstanden. Du hast einen kleinen Fischteich, hast Beiträge in Zeitschriften und im Fernsehen über Schwimmteiche gesehen - 


BENZO71 schrieb:


> und so langsam verabschiedet _man_ sich vom Schwimmteich


  ?!?!?
Es grüßt
Michael


----------



## wander-falke (18. Aug. 2016)

Oh, ein neuer Kurpfälzer....

Willkommen im Forum der Teichverrückten mit ihren bisweilen akrobatischen Konstruktionen.......
_( Keine Panik, ich denke an mich)_


Hau rein, mach dein Ding, lass uns an deinem Schweiß teilhaben und du wirst ein Paradies in deinem Garten schaffen können.


----------



## BENZO71 (18. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael und Andreas ,
schon mal danke für die Motivation ,
Michael ( soll natürlich verabschiedet man sich vom Fischteich heißen ) ,wenn Du die Skizzen gesehen hast welch wäre dein Favorit  ?

Mfg Achim


----------



## Rhabanus (18. Aug. 2016)

OK, danke für die Klarstellung. 
1. durch die Skizzen bin ich noch nicht im Detail durch. Da fehlen mir noch einige Zusätze/Legenden. (du hast sie gemacht und weisst, was sie bedeuten / einem unbeteiligten müsstest du noch zusätzliche Hinweise geben, für alles, was du zwar weisst, dort aber nicht steht) (Z.B. welcher Strich ist die Uferlinie, usw....)
2.  damit kann ich dir auch nicht meinen Favoriten nennen / noch wichtiger: eigentlich will ich ihn dir auch gar nicht nennen. Warum? es ist euer Grundstück, euer Geld was ihr dort versenkt und euer Geschmack. Lasst euch Zeit beim planen und gestaltet dort das, was ihr wollt. Das genau zu wissen, kann manchmal Wochen und Monate dauern. So war es jedenfalls bei uns.
Bei 17.720 Usern hast du 17.721 verschiedene Meinungen.....
Schau dir viele Teiche in deinem Umfeld an. (ich hab z.B. versucht, interessante Teiche aus dem Forum ausfindig zu machen) Nach dem 5. besichtigten Teich weisst du, was du willst.


----------



## BENZO71 (8. März 2017)

Hallo Teichbaugemeinde , 
ich möchte hier mal meinen Beitrag vom letzten Jahr noch mal vorholen.
Nach Planung über dem Herbst und Winter und einigen Änderungen zu 2016 soll es demnächst losgehen . Trotz vielen lesen hier im Forum gibt es doch noch ein paar Fragen zur Umsetzung und könnte doch noch einiges an Tipps gebrauchen . 
Im Vergleich zur Planung zum letzten Jahr ist das ganze eine Teichprojekt ein bißchen kleiner geworden,da bei uns ein Hund eingezogen ist und doch noch Rasen bleiben soll.

Die Frage ist jetzt , bekomm ich bei der neuen Planung des Schwimmteiches( was ja eher ein Abkühlbecken ist ) ein ökologiches Gleichgewicht hin ?
Aus Platzgründen möchte ich den Schwimmbereich relativ steil ausheben, die Erde ist bei uns nach 60 cm schon sehr fest, deshalb will ich auch keine Mauern einbauen.
Auf eine Teichpumpe möchte ich eigentlich verzichten und stattdesen einen Luftheber installieren , bin mir da aber nicht so sicher wie groß der entsprechend meiner Teichgröße sein soll .Für den Luftheber möchte ich 3 Kammern Mauern , habe mich ein bißchen bei Küstenseglers Baudoko orientiert . Für die Vorfilterung ist jetzt kein großer technischer Aufwand geplant soll so einfach wie günstig erfolgen. Von den 3 Kammern wo der Luftheber sitzt werde ich die 1. Kammer für den Luftheber und Vorfilterung nutzen, die 2.Kammer mit Helix und Einlauf in Teich , die 3. Kammer ist als Überlauf und Reservekammer für spätere Änderungen vorgesehen . 
Anbei habe ich mal zwei Skizzen angehängt was den Teichplan und Verrohrung von Luftheberkammer zu Teich zeigen soll .  
Über Tipps und Kommentare was Größe vom Luftheber und dem Teichplan betrifft würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße Achim


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2017)

Hallo Achim.

Ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht kann man bestimmt hinbekommen, aber es dauert auch seine Zeit bis die Natur ihr Übriges dafür getan hat. Viele Pflanzen sind gut, bedürfen aber auch regelmäßiger Pflege, ggf. zusätzlich manuelles Reinigen durch Abziehen von Fadenalgen kann gerade in der Anfangsphase sehr hilfreich sein, da somit auf einen Hieb sehr viele Nährstoffe entzogen werden können.

Zur Filterplanung würde ich meinen, dass es schon sinnvoller sein kann, die Rückläufe gleich in der 3.Kammer anzusetzen und einen einfachen Überlauf von Kammer 2 zu Kammer 3 zu machen. Dies würde Dir bei einem späteren Filterumbau bzw. einer weiteren Bestückung der letzten Kammer es einfacher machen, damit das Wasser auch definitiv durch alle Kammern fließt.
Die Anzahl der Rückläufe sollte auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein, zu mal Du mit DN 160 bei den Rückläufen arbeiten willst. Ich würde fast meinen, dass hier sicherlich auch die 3 bzw. 4 Rückleitungen in DN 110 ausreichend sein sollten, da Du anfangs auch nur mit 2 x DN 110 in den Filterbereich kommst. Das heißt für den Luftheber auch, dass diese zwei Leitungen im Zulauf das Maß der Dinge sind und somit das Fördervolumen in erster Linie bestimmen. Die Folienflansche - sofern überhaupt relevant - sind in DN 160 recht teuer.

Als Luftheber würde ich mind. DN 125 oder auch DN 160 mit passender Belüfterpumpe nehmen.


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2017)

Äm Rico @Zacky das sind max. 20m3 und ein Schwimmteich (Abkühlbecken) LH 160 meinst du das im ernst?
Ein Skimmer und ein Bodeneinlauf a 110ner
Fa sillte ja selbst ein 110ner LH die 17 - 18 K schaffen. Also max würd ich einen125 einbauen. Aber ganz ehrlich, da würde ich mich nochmal durch die Schwimmteichthreads vom letzten Jahr arbeiten. 
Z.b. der hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/naturpool-dr-js-teichdoku-mit-biofilterung.46157/


----------



## Zacky (9. März 2017)

Hallo Rene. Das mit den möglichen Lufthebergrößen DN 125 oder eben auch gleich DN 160 meine ich schon im Ernst.  Es ist ist auch nur eine Idee von mir, denn man kann den 160er LH dann auch mit echten 30 Liter/Min Luft versorgen und so eine Umwälzung von evtl. 20 m³ erreichen und nur 20 W verbrauchen. Tendenziell liegt hier ein BA und ein Skimmer an und bisher sagt ja der Stand der Technik, dass hierfür in der Summe etwa 20 m³/h benötigt werden. Mit einem 125er denke ich, wäre das Minimum, aber der 160er ließe noch Spielraum nach oben offen, was sowohl Leistung als auch Umwälzvolumen betrifft. Rein der Teichgröße wegen, hätte sicherlich auch ein 75er LH gereicht, aber bei BA und Skimmer (verm. in DN 110) sollte man ja auf den Flow in den Rohren achten.

Ob ein 110er LH im eingebauten Zustand wirklich die 17-18 m³/h schafft, will ich mal außen vor lassen, denn da unterscheiden sich die bisherigen Erfahrungen teils deutlich.

Auf der Skizze ist auch rechtsseitig noch ein Fischteich zu sehen. Ob dieser aktuell ist oder überhaupt erst gebaut wird, weiß ich natürlich so nicht, aber wenn der Fischteich kommt, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob dieser separat mit Technik bestückt wird oder nicht, oder ganz ohne Technik läuft. So bestünde ja ggf. die Möglichkeit, auch diesen Fischteich an die Filteranlage mit anzuschließen, was dann ggf. eine geänderte Verrohrung erfordern würde.

Alles nur reine Theorie und Gedanken meinerseits.


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2017)

Stimmt den Fischteich hab ich auf dem Handybild kaum als solchen wahrgenommen


----------



## BENZO71 (9. März 2017)

Hallo Zacky und Rene , 
erst mal danke für die Rückmeldung,mein Hauptgrund für die Planung mit Luftheber war eigenlich die möglichkeit der Stromeinsparung im vergleich zum gepumpten System 
( oder überschätze ich jetzt die reale Einsparung im Vergleich zu einer 10000 L Pumpe ? ).
Rene , die Baudoku von Dr.J habe ich mir auch angeschaut , was ja wirklich toll geworden ist. Als Teichsubstrat ist dann ja wohl Kiesschüttung erforderlich , was besser ist Kies oder Sand ist hier im Forum eine Glaubensfrage . 
Den Fischteich auf der Skizze kann momentan außen vor bleiben , den gibt es schon seit 6 - 7 Jahren und läuft mit einer 35W Pumpe ohne Filterung über einen Bachlauf ohne Probleme und guter Wasserquälität. wenn ich Schwimmteich und Fischteich verbinden würde bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich schon eine 16000 L Pumpe .Beides über Luftheber verbinden geht nicht da ich im Gartenteil wo der Schwimmteich hin soll ein Teil vom Aushub ( werden so 30 cm sein ) verarbeiten möchte uns so höher liege .
Über weitere Tipps und Meinungen wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg Achim


----------



## BENZO71 (10. März 2017)

Hallo , 
ich habe da mal noch paar Fragen , da ich den Schwimmteich/Abkühlbecken direkt an der Außenwand der Luftheber / Vorfilterkammer beginnen lassen möchte , ist der Weg bis zum Bodenablauf nur 3m . Da die Teichtiefe 1,50m sein wird und die Tiefe der Luftheberkammer nur 1,00m ist wäre das ja ziemlich steil wenn ich über die Bodenplatte der Luftheberkammer reinkomme . Wäre es auch möglich das KG Rohr unter der Bodenplatte der Luftheberkammer einzuführen ? .

Desweiteren habe ich vor den Pflanzbereich mit Sand als Substrat zu füllen , den Übergang von Schwimmbereich zu Pflanzbereich möchte ich ohne rausstehendeTrennmauer.

Meine Fagen dazu wären :
- welche Höhe nimmt man denn vom Rand der Schwimmzone bis Oberkante Wasserspiegel
- wenn ich Sand als Teichsubstrat im Pflanzenbereich nehme, bleibt der denn da wo er hin soll oder rutscht er ohne rausstehende Trennmauer in den Schwimmbereich


Mfg Achim


----------



## ThorstenC (11. März 2017)

Warum ist es Dir nicht möglich die LH Kammer mindestens so tief wie.den Teich zu graben. ..oder noch eine  Spatenstich tiefer?

Ich verstehe das immer nicht.....es muss ja kein 3m langer LH  werden....aber so 1,5...2m wäre effektiver und auf der sicheren Seite....

Unbedingt Position des LH und Einblaskammer so bauen, dass man ggf. später bei  Bedarf einen TF in der ersten Kammer nachrüsten kann.

 Saugleitungen-Standrohrkammer - erste Filterkammer (später ggf. TF)- Luftheberschacht- Biokammer- Rückleitungen.

Saug und Rückläufe in KG 125......

Bei zwei oder drei Saugstellen LH in KG 160.

Es gibt hier eine Doku, wo jemand für 3 Saugstellen es mit einem LH in KG 125 versucht hat und nicht zufrieden war...
Ich hatte damals geraten in KG 160....und auch dazu den 175cm langen  LH Schacht oben etwas zu verlängern...so dass.der LH auch etwas länger wird....

Man kann den oberen Bogen beim LH , der in die Biokammer geht auch in KG 200 bauen...
Dann kann man immer auf 160 oder 125 zum LH Steigrohr reduzieren...

Andersherum nicht möglich...
-------
Schön.das der Teich an die Terrasse heranreicht.
Dort will man schwimmen....und ggf. Fische sehen...

Zum Fiscbe gucken wird man irgendwann zu faul um in den hinteren Gartenteil zu gehe ...

Wenn Du vorne den großen Teich hast, wird der Fischteich völlig aus dem Fokus raus sein....

Verbinde doch gleich alles zu einem Teich...


----------



## BENZO71 (11. März 2017)

Hallo Thorsten ,
der Gedanke war schon da beide Teiche miteinander zu verbinden , bin halt immer davon ausgegangen das man es vermeiden soll bei einem Schwimmteich Fische miteinzubringen ( Fischbesatz sind 12 - 15 Goldfische ) .  Wenn man das Thema Teichzusammenführung weiterführt ( im Fischteich müßte ja wahrscheinlich alees alte raus da kein BA und Skimmer vorhanden ) reicht mein Pflanzfiltergraben von 8,00 * 1,00 aus um beide Teiche zu Filtern , läßt man die Fische in ihren Teil und verbindet nur Wasserwege  um beides mit Luftheber zu betreiben ? . Ist derLuftheber in KG 160 dann noch ausreichend für 2 BA und 2 Skimmer .
Fragen über Fragen aber für weitere Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg Achim


----------



## Tottoabs (12. März 2017)

BENZO71 schrieb:


> allo Thorsten ,
> der Gedanke war schon da beide Teiche miteinander zu verbinden , bin halt immer davon ausgegangen das man es vermeiden soll bei einem Schwimmteich Fische miteinzubringen ( Fischbesatz sind 12 - 15 Goldfische ) .


Das ist das Ding mit der Sonnencreme im Bade/Teichwasser


----------



## BENZO71 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
nach längerer Zeit die ich fleißig am Buddeln war und demnächst an den Filterkeller zum Mauern möchte habe ich doch noch ein paar Fragen um Fehler zu vermeiden . 
Erst habe ich aber noch mal eine Frage zum Teichprofil . Die Folie möchte ich vermörteln , aus Platzgründen habe ich den Teich sehr steil ausgehoben und bin momentan bei 1,00 m Tiefe 



durch Anhebung  komme ich später auf 1,50 m Teichtiefe, bekomme ich beim vermörteln Probleme durch die relativ steilen Wände ???? oder hat jemand  Tipps wie ich am besten vorgehe.

zum Bau des Filterkellers habe ich auch noch ein paar Fragen , da das Budget  begrenzt ist und ein Trommelfilter erst mal nicht drinn ist möchte ich aber auf späteren Umstieg
auf TF vorbereitet sein .
- da die Teichtiefe 1,50 ist , müßte die höhe der Filterkammer von 1,75 m doch ausreichend sein um später einen TF einzubauen ?
- bei der Planung des Filterkellers habe ich mir jetzt vorgestellt 2 IBC reinzustellen, Einlauf IBC würde bei späteren Einbau von TF weichen .
- Auslauf IBC möchte ich mit Helix bestücken ,das Übergangsrohr vom  LH ( Auslauf LH DN 200 ) welches Material kann ich für die verklebung KG Rohr DN 200 mit IBC        verwenden?
-für den LH Sammelschacht habe ich diesen Schachtboden vorgesehen mit DN 110 Einläufen , wieviel Einläufe davon sollte ich nutzen ? . Da der Schacht-
boden ja unter Bodenplatte verschwindet , muß ich auf irgendwas achten bevor er Einbetoniert wird ? . 
Anbei habe ich noch eine Zeichnung des Filterkellers . 

So ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Feiertag . 

Mfg Achim


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Achim.


BENZO71 schrieb:


> Ist derLuftheber in KG 160 dann noch ausreichend für 2 BA und 2 Skimmer .





BENZO71 schrieb:


> -für den LH Sammelschacht habe ich diesen Schachtboden vorgesehen mit DN 110 Einläufen , wieviel Einläufe davon sollte ich nutzen ?



Die Kombination ist unglücklich gewählt. Wenn Du also tatsächlich 2 BA und 2 Skimmer anschließen willst, ist der Schachtboden mit 3 x DN 110 zu klein, um das gewünschte Volumen mit einem Luftheber zu erreichen. Anhand deiner bisherigen Post's wird der Luftheber also DN 200, was auf ein Gesamtvolumen von etwa 45-50 m³/h schließen lässt. Dieses Volumen bekommst Du nicht durch die 3 x DN 110 vom Schachtboden gezogen. Bei 3 x DN 110 wird das Volumen schätzungsweise auf 35 m³ beschränkt sein.

Im weiteren Verlauf ist dann also der Luftheber DN 200 - welche Bauweise? Die Bauweise mit Trichter wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht in den 400er Schacht passen und eine Tschechendose mit DN 200 ist absolut ineffizient und wird nicht das Volumen bringen, dass Du vermutlich erreichen willst.

Die 3 Rückläufe in DN 160 sind vermutlich schon ausreichend, aber in meinen Augen schon grenzwertig.

Nun denn...wenn man also von einem möglichen Volumen 45-50 m³ ausgehen möchte, würde vom IBC (Einlaufkammer) aus gesehen, auch mit einem Schachtboden arbeiten der 2 x DN 200 oder 3 x DN 160 hat. Diese gibt es auch im Baumarkt. Darüber hinaus finde ich den Platz (die verfügbare Fläche) eines IBC zu klein, um dort später auch gleichermaßen einen TF samt Verrohrung einzubauen. Diesbezüglich sollte man sich auch schon im Vorfeld Gedanken machen, ob man einen TF entsprechend der dann bestehenden Gegebenheiten auch mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen versehen kann. Soll heißen, wenn Du bspw. mit 3 x DN 160 zum LH-Schacht gehst, sollte der TF später auch mit solchen Anschlüssen/Rückleitungen versehen werden können. Alternativ vorne statt 4 x DN 110 - eine kleine schmale Einlauf-/Sammelkammer machen, wo Du mit deinen 4 x DN 110 reingehst und dann ggf. mit DN 250 in einen TF gehen kannst. Das sollte vorher nur alles bedacht und beim Hersteller erfragt werden, welcher TF dann später in Frage kommt und ob dies so umzubauen geht.

Das Andere wäre natürlich den TF vielleicht doch gleich mit einbauen.


----------



## BENZO71 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo , 
war jetzt vieleicht schlecht in dem Filterplan gezeichnet , LH soll DN 160 sein und nur der Auslauf vom LH in den IBC wollte ich auf DN 200 erweitern.Der IBC mit den Einlaufleitungen von Skimmer und 1 mal BA soll nur ein Platzhalter für ( falls von nöten ) einen TF sein . In dem IBC will ich nur etwas Basteln um eine Grobfilterung vozunehmen, bei Bestückung mit TF würde der IBC wieder verschwinden . 

Habe Filterplan noch mal überarbeitet.

Mfg Achim


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Achim,
dein Projekt erinnert mich irgendwie an meine 2015er Baustelle: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/503631/  nur Teich ohne Schwimm

auch etwas über dem Boden 



etwas IBC 

 

 




und gepumpt wird auch mit einem LH:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-ohne-schacht-lhos.44979/



 






BENZO71 schrieb:


> welches Material kann ich für die verklebung KG Rohr DN 200 mit IBC verwenden?



IBC = meist PE  / KG = PVC  d.h. einfach kleben geht nicht

am besten Flansch kaufen oder Selbermachen


----------



## Zacky (1. Mai 2017)

@BENZO71 Achim

Also bei nur 1 x Skimmer und 1 x Bodenablauf - dann geht das auch mit dem KG-Schachtboden mit 3 x DN 110 Zulauf. In dem Fall ist auch die Rücklaufverrohrung definitiv ausreichend dimensioniert.  Kommen da noch weitere Leitungen hinzu? Wenn nicht bräuchte man auch nicht unbedingt einen 200er Übergang und Auslauf machen, da die zwei 110er Leitungen eh' max. 25-30 m³/h zulassen - eher 20-25 m³/h, und dann ist der 160er Luftheber mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## BENZO71 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo ,
also vorgesehen sind keine weiteren Leitungen, die 3 Rückleitungen vom Helix IBC gehen 2 in Schwimmteich und 1 in den Filterteich .

@ mitch
wie hast Du denn die Flansch gebastelt , besser gefragt mit welches Material hast Du genutzt?

Danke für die Antworten  

Mfg Achim


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2017)

BENZO71 schrieb:


> wie hast Du denn die Flansch gebastelt , besser gefragt mit welches Material hast Du genutzt?


Material: PVC Platte
wie: loch in der größe des Rohrs in die platte gefräst und eingeklebt, 2.platte (ebenfalls mit loch) von der anderen Seite dagegen geschraubt, zusätzlich mit polymer Kleber abgedichtet.


----------



## BENZO71 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo , 
ich hatte schon mal gefragt , ist wohl bei meinen vielen Fragen irgendwie untergegangen. Was macht man denn mit dem KG Schachtboden für den Luftheber, läßt man den ganzen Schachtboden frei beweglich das man da jederzeit hin kommt oder gräbt man ihn ein und betoniert dann mit Bodenplatte ?   

 
Mfg Achim


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2017)

WAs hat der Schachtboden denn jetzt für Eingänge unten? 3 x KG 110 oder größer?

Der Platz wird ggf, knapp, weil Du mit 2 x 45 oder 3 x 30° in die senkrechte musst.
Wenn alles richtig geplant ist, bleibt der Schacht da für immer. Einsanden reicht.

Vielleicht malst Du mal kurz mit paint eine kleine Skizze aller Komponenten und Verrohrung.
Saugleitung bis Rückläufe.


----------



## BENZO71 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo , ja der Schachtboden hat 3 x 110 . Habe mir auch schon gedacht das der Platz für den Schachtboden vieleich tnoch mal vergrößert werden muß , hatte keine Bögen zum Testen zur Hand. Was die Filterkammer betrifft , die Maßangaben für Helix und Vorfilter sind noch nicht 100% fix, da ich noch einen Behälter suchen muß den ich als Vorfilterkammer nutzen kann , wollte da eigentlich keine Mauern reinsetzen falls dann doch irgendwann ein TF eingebaut wird .Was die Aufteilung der Filterkammer betrifft bin ich momentan auch noch recht flexibel, das heißt Helixkammer und Vorfilterkammer können auch die Seiten tauschen falls das von der Aufteilung besser wäre .

Mfg Achim


----------



## Zacky (10. Mai 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Einsanden reicht.



sehe ich auch so


----------



## BENZO71 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo , nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich mal wieder was momentan Stand des Projekts ist und natürlich habe ich wieder mal paar Fragen. Im Urlaub , bei ein paar Runden im Pool ist doch der Gedanke  gereift statt eines kleinen Abkühlteich ich auch mal nur 3 doch noch paar Meter mehr vom Rasen zu entfernen, zwar nur 3 Meter aber besser wie nix . So kommen wir auf 8 * 5 Meter für den Schwimmbereich , reicht zwar immer nocht nicht zum Wettkampfschwimmen  aber mehr geht halt nicht . Da wir jetzt auch einen Hund haben der eine echte Wasserratte ist soll dann auch eine Flachzone ins Teichprofil.
So ergibt sich jetzt das Problem das ich viele steile Wände im Teich haben werde , die 8 * 5 m sind also nicht überall im Teich gegeben , zum Teil habe auch mal nur 3m Breite und mit Stufenzonen  ausbilden wird es wohl nicht viel . Da ich den Teich eigentlich mit Beton vermörteln wollte wegen der Hundekrallen und der Optik , habe ich jetzt gelesen das Steilwände ( die ich zum Teil bis1,20 haben werde )schwer zu vermörteln sind , kann jemand der selber Vermörtelt hat was dazu sagen ?

Als Alternativen zur Komplettvermörtelung mit Verbundmatte habe ich mich jetzt :

1. mit GFK beschäftigt , dazu muß ich sagen das ich ein bißchen günstiger an das Material kommen könnte , und wenn ich Vergleichsrechnungen
mit Vlies ,  Folie , Artlake Verbundmatte , Flansche ,Trasszement und Sand bin ich beim Gfk nur bei einem bißchen mehr . Gearbeitet habe ich mit Gfk noch nicht großartig,wenn würde ich das ganze sowieso erst mal im Filterteich testen .Da ich Beruflich ab und zu mit verschieden Klebematerialen , Vliesen und auch 2K  Bodenbeschichtungen zu tun habe sollte ich mit der Verarbeitung schon zu recht kommen , viel gelesen hier im Forum das das jemand für den Teich genutzt hat , habe ich noch nicht gefunden . Für Anregungen  Pro oder Contra wär ich dankbar. 

2.statt Schalsteineine in den Teich zu Mauern und dann Folie drüber zu machen , habe ich mir gedacht (hat wohl Naturagart in ihrem Tauchteich auch gemacht ) erst Folie rein und dann den Schwimmbereich mit Schalsteinen mauern.Hätte wohl den Vorteil das ich die Mauern vermörteln könnte und mir keine Folie oder Verbundmatte bei den steileren Wänden runterrutchen könnte . Stellt sich die Frage Streifenfundament unter Teichfolie oder auf Teichfoliefür die Schalsteine. Vlies und Folie nach Mauern der Schalsteine zurückklappen und unterfüttern mit Erde oder Sand ?.

So wer jetzt noch nicht weggeklickt nach dem Schwall an Text und Fragen, HER MIR EUREN MEINUNGEN.

Gruß Achim


----------



## Zacky (3. Aug. 2017)

Hi.

Wegen Gfk-Laminierung eines Teiches würde ich Dir die Bau-Doku vom @wander-falke ans Herz legen.

Ob man jetzt wegen dem Hund, eine echte Extra-Sicherung für die Folie machen muss, kann ich so nicht sagen...meine aber, dass die Folie in entsprechender Stärke auch Hundekrallen standhalten kann. Und wenn es ein Schwimmteich werden soll, gibt es doch sicherlich eine Pflanzzone, über die der Hund einsteigen würde. Dort ist dann Sand oder Kies drin!? - auch das sollte schon etwas schützen.

Den Gedanken, die Wand erst später auf die Folie zu stellen, finde ich nicht so gut, denn ist das Teichbecken in erster Linie also komplett mit Folie ausgestattet, dann kommt die Schalsteinwand, die dann auch mind. ringsum geführt werden sollte oder halt mit entsprechenden Ankerschenkeln (will ich jetzt mal so nennen) auch gegen das Umkippen gesichert werden muss. Dazu stellt sich mir die Frage, wie wird der Bereich hinter der Schalsteinwand ausgefüllt!? Ist die Kante dann senkrecht, so dass die Folie also direkt hinter der Schalsteinwand wieder hochgeführt wird, so dass der Abstand dazwischen so gering wie möglich gehalten wird ...oder... ist hinter der Wand eine Schräge die zum Uferrand aufsteigt und mit irgendwas verfüllt werden muss!?

Letztendlich sind beide Varianten dann Stellen die gar nicht oder nur sehr schwer durchströmt werden können, was zum den sog. Gammelstellen führen kann.

Ich denke, dass Du mit einer Gfk-Lösung vermutlich am besten fahren würdest, da Du hier auch in der Formgestaltung sehr unabhängig bist und alles etwas natürlicher geformt gestalten könntest. Vor allem dann, wenn Du Dich mit der Materie doch schon ein wenig auskennst.


----------



## Küstensegler (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Achim,

wir haben bei uns im Teich wegen Platzmangel auch steile Wände.
Mit Verschalung geht das. Es ist aber aufwändig.
GFK hatte ich auch als Alternative in Betracht gezogen.
Das ging aber wegen unserem Grundwasser nicht und die Kosten wären auch ein
vielfaches gewesen.
GFK habe ich dann im Pumpenkeller verwendet. Da hatte ich noch keine Erfahrung mit.
Es ging aber super.
Details dazu findes du in meiner Baudoku auf Seite 4 (Link im Footer).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (3. Aug. 2017)

Moin Kurpfälzer,.....
Bin zufälligerweise gerade mal wieder Online weil ich meine Bilder aktualisiert habe.
Somit kann ich druckfrisch zu deiner Frage meinen Senf dazu geben...



BENZO71 schrieb:


> So ergibt sich jetzt das Problem das ich viele steile Wände im Teich haben werde ,


 -  meine Wände gehen  im Teich teilweise bis auf 1,50 senkrecht nach unten.
...
 wie hab ich es gemacht ?
Untergrund verdichtet mit meinem Lehmboden und Wasser.

 
Darauf bin ich etwa 1-2 cm mit Putz und Maurermörtel.
 Nur einmal bei Regen wurde der frische Mörtel von hinten ausgespült.
 
Am nächsten Tag war die Wand wieder dicht.

Meinem Bodenfilter habe ich dagegen eine "einseitige Schalung gegönnt.
und dann auch darauf gemörtelt.


Armierung habe ich nicht verwendet. Dafür habe ich 3x mit 450er Mattenware von der Rolle laminiert.
Erst als ich 2015 den Durchbruch für den Bodenfilter gebaut habe konnte ich sehen, dass die GFK Stärke bei 5 mm lag !





Zacky schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Du mit einer Gfk-Lösung vermutlich am besten fahren würdest, da Du hier auch in der Formgestaltung sehr unabhängig bist



.... kann ich nur bestätigen.


Bei fragen zum Thema GFK, einfach Mailen.
Grüßle


----------



## BENZO71 (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen und danke für die Antworten , dann werde ich mal weiter das Thema GFK in betracht ziehen . Am Wochenende werde ich mal die Baudoku von Andreas durchschauen und dann bestimmt noch ein paar Fragen an ihn haben . 

mfg Achim


----------



## BENZO71 (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen , 
es ist mal an der Zeit meinen gestarteten Treat fortzusetzen . Nach viel hin und her wie das ganze Projekt werden soll ist der Teich vermörtelt worden, was heute beendet 
wurde  .
Der Schwimmteich hat so ca. 26 - 30 m3 ( genaueres werde ich nach Füllung wissen ) Filterteich 6 -7m3 .
Nach ein paar Tagen Urlaub wird es jetzt an den Ausbau des Filterkellers gehen , wobei ich jetzt eure Hilfe bräuchte . 

Zuerst aber noch einen Baufehler was man sieht ist ein KG 110 an Flansch ( Rücklauf von Filterkeller ) ,das ganze ist ein Pflanzenbereich im Schwimmbereich was eigentlich mit Kies gefüllt und von dem KG 110 durchströmt werden sollte . Vom Kies bin ich jetzt zu Sand übergegangen . Die Flansch ist auf  0,50 , was ich nicht beachtet habe sind die Bögen , jetzt liege ich mit dem KG Rohr nur noch 0,25 cm Oberkante Schalsteine , also Im Frostbereich.  
Falls das KG Rohr so bleibt müßte ich es im Winter wohl absperren ????

Für die  Planung des Filterkellers ist besteht noch ein bißchen Unsicherheit meinerseits was die Rohrgrößen betrifft . 
  Das ist der momentane Plan der Verrohrung , 3 * KG 110 Einlauf von Teich -Grobfilter ( Platz für späteren Einbau von TF oder ähnlichen wird gelassen) KG Abwasserschacht DN 400 3* KG110   oder 3*KG 125????   DN 400 Sammelkammer für Luftheber KG 125 oder KG 160 ???     Helixkammer  
3* KG 125   1*110 ( Planungsfehler )  . Die Frage ist halt wo macht  mein Planungsfehler mehr Sinn ,am Einlauf vom Teich oder zum Rücklauf im Teich ? und wie sieht dann die größe der Verrohung aus . 
Für eure Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar .

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zum Rohrskimmer    wird das Unteteil fest verklebt ???

PS : Bilder von dem ganzen Projekt wird es auch noch geben , momentan ist alles verteilt auf Handy und Kamera und muß mal zuasammengesucht werden .

mfg Achim


----------



## Mathias2508 (3. Juni 2018)

Moin, das Unterteil vom Skimmer ist falsch rum montiert auf dem Rohr. Und nein es wird nicht  verklebt.


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2018)

BENZO71 schrieb:


> das ganze ist ein Pflanzenbereich im Schwimmbereich was eigentlich mit Kies gefüllt und von dem KG 110 durchströmt werden sollte . Vom Kies bin ich jetzt zu Sand übergegangen . Die Flansch ist auf 0,50


Du willst den Pflanzenbereich bis oben mit Sand füllen? Beim Kies hätte ich es ja noch verstanden, weil der Kies "durchströmbar" wäre, was bei Sand in der Dicke deutlich schwerer bedingt wird. Vielleicht verstehen wir uns auch nur falsch.
Bei einer Sandschicht würde diese ja nur wenige Zentimeter dick sein, so dass die Pflanzen mit den Wurzeln drin stehen. Das Wasser vom Filter würde ich dann auch nicht über ein KG-Rohr einleiten, sondern entweder (sofern alles möglich & sinnhaft ist) direkt durch den Pflanzenbereich strömen lassen, so dass es eigentlich doch einfach mit einem 90° Bogen umgelenkt werden könnte. Alternativ würde mir noch die Nutzung einer Drainageleitung einfallen, so dass das Wasser über eine größere Länge verteilt wird. Bei Sand sollte das Drainagerohr aber eingewickelt sein, damit kein Sand in das Rohr eindringen kann, wenn es denn im Sand liegt.



BENZO71 schrieb:


> Das ist der momentane Plan der Verrohrung , 3 * KG 110 Einlauf von Teich -Grobfilter ( Platz für späteren Einbau von TF oder ähnlichen wird gelassen)






BENZO71 schrieb:


> KG Abwasserschacht DN 400 3* KG110 oder 3*KG 125???


Hier würde ich schon mind. auf DN 125 gehen. (ggf. auch größer)



BENZO71 schrieb:


> DN 400 Sammelkammer für Luftheber KG 125 oder KG 160 ???


Ich denke, in DN 160 ist es sinnvoller.



BENZO71 schrieb:


> 3* KG 125 1*110 ( Planungsfehler ) . Die Frage ist halt wo macht mein Planungsfehler mehr Sinn ,am Einlauf vom Teich oder zum Rücklauf im Teich ? und wie sieht dann die größe der Verrohung aus .


Wo siehst Du hier den Planungsfehler!? Du kommst mit 3 x DN 110 rein und gehst zumindest mit 3 x DN 125 + 1 x DN 110 raus. Also eigentlich so weit alles passend.


----------



## BENZO71 (3. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen , 
danke Zacky für deine Antworten , was Pflanzbereich im Schwimmbereich betrifft war es natürlich nicht vorgesehen bis oben mit Sand zu füllen max 8-10 cm .
Das KG Rohr hätte ich dann noch versteckt . Aber die Idee mit Bogen an die Flansch zu gehen gefällt mir , müßte ich den Bogen in der Flansch verkleben oder langt es nur reinzustecken und bei  Frostgefahr die Flansch zu verschließen . 
Falls LH in KG 160 , Secoh JDK  S 80 eine gute Wahl .

mfg Achim


----------



## Zacky (3. Juni 2018)

BENZO71 schrieb:


> müßte ich den Bogen in der Flansch verkleben oder langt es nur reinzustecken und bei Frostgefahr die Flansch zu verschließen .


verkleben würde ich nichts, nur einstecken. Ob man bei Frost was machen muss, ist schwierig zu sagen. Natürlich kann es einfrieren, aber vielleicht entscheidest Du Dich ja irgendwann, dass Ganze einfach durchlaufen zu lassen. (auch ohne Heizung möglich)



BENZO71 schrieb:


> Falls LH in KG 160 , Secoh JDK S 80 eine gute Wahl .


Die Kombi ist eine gute Wahl.


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Also wenn was in deinem KG Rohr einfriert, dann friert es doch außenrum auch 
Und damit passiert eigentlich nichts sofern da kein Wasseraustausch stattfindet, sprich die Pumpen (LH) aus sind.
Anders sieht es schon im Erdreich aus, da ist der Wasser bzw Eisdruck geringer und schon kann dein Rohr kaputt frieren.


----------

